# Ammo



## Country8282 (Sep 6, 2011)

Where in the world is all the 22 ammo going


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Singleandfishinagain (Aug 18, 2011)

Into my locker!

I was walking through a local retail store today and where there is normally a pile of CCI 1000rd lock boxes there were 3 lonely ones. I took them home along with $100 worth of 22mag, $100 in .45 and a pile of .243.

I spent $600 on ammo today..... feels goooooood!

Couple this with the mountain of shotgun ammo I bought 2 weeks ago and my house will be the only one the zombies do not touch. 


I'm set for spring & summer!




posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## beaglet (Nov 22, 2009)

Singleandfishinagain said:


> Into my locker!
> 
> I was walking through a local retail store today and where there is normally a pile of CCI 1000rd lock boxes there were 3 lonely ones. I took them home along with $100 worth of 22mag, $100 in .45 and a pile of .243.
> 
> ...


 
There's your answer...guys like this one waiting for the ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE to hit causing NORMAL hunters to wait for ammo.


----------



## Singleandfishinagain (Aug 18, 2011)

beaglet said:


> There's your answer...guys like this one waiting for the ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE to hit causing NORMAL hunters to wait for ammo.


Not to long ago I wanted to take my little cousins shooting, loaded them and the 22 up only to find everyone is sold out of .22lr.

Won't be a problem now!

Because i buy in bulk I'm not a normal hunter? 



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

